# Anyone using the flashpoint monolights?



## Mach0

If so, what soft boxes are you using? I've been looking all day for something to say what style mount they use..... Does anyone know? Or are you stuck with flashpoints soft boxes?


----------



## cgipson1

I use them... but only with Umbrellas and brollys... nothing that needs a speedring. Can't help you there! A quick call to Adorama would answer that question for you, probably. I actually have a note at home... listing the speedring compatibility, but since I am at work... it doesn't help you!


----------



## gsgary

Google is really good, all you need is a Photogenic Photomaster-compatible mount speed ring and you can use any make of softbox
Photogenic Photomaster-compatible mount speed ring


----------



## cgipson1

gsgary said:


> Google is really good, all you need is a Photogenic Photomaster-compatible mount speed ring and you can use any make of softbox
> Photogenic Photomaster-compatible mount speed ring



Gary.. you are awesome!


----------



## gsgary

cgipson1 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google is really good, all you need is a Photogenic Photomaster-compatible mount speed ring and you can use any make of softbox
> Photogenic Photomaster-compatible mount speed ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary.. you are awesome!
Click to expand...


Don't you mean Google


----------



## Mach0

gsgary said:


> Google is really good, all you need is a Photogenic Photomaster-compatible mount speed ring and you can use any make of softboxPhotogenic Photomaster-compatible mount speed ring


It is awesome. I must have asked the wrong question in google..... All that came up were similar questions. These are for the 320 and 620m second version.


----------



## MLeeK

If you call the guys at adorama they'll walk you through getting a speedring to adapt any softbox to work. 
I have a couple of the flashpoitnts that I use with my WL setups and I have to say I am really impressed with them!


----------



## Mach0

MLeeK said:


> If you call the guys at adorama they'll walk you through getting a speedring to adapt any softbox to work. I have a couple of the flashpoitnts that I use with my WL setups and I have to say I am really impressed with them!


Thank you. I will order the kit with the 24x36 soft box and just add another box with the 620.


----------



## Mach0

So I called adorama today and they said flashpoint lights will only work with flash point boxes........


----------



## Mach0

Is this true or is this an attempt to buy only their products? They say the flashpoint 1 and 2 have different mounts. Some say bowens, some say photogenic...... Any idea which one?


----------



## cgipson1

I believe the Flashpoint II's have the Photogenic mounts.... don't know about the FP 1's! Which FP's do you have?

And I have to agree with MLeek... they are excellent flashes for the money.


----------



## KmH

Mach0 said:


> Is this true or is this an attempt to buy only their products? They say the flashpoint 1 and 2 have different mounts. Some say bowens, some say photogenic...... Any idea which one?


If Adoramam was smart and really wanted to sell you more stuff, they would say on their web sites flashpoint monolight pages what speedrings to use with the lights:
FP320M Flashpoint II 320M, 150 Watt Second AC / DC Monolight Strobe. but they don't.

However, if you type 'flashpoint speedrings', into Adorama's search feature you get: flashpoint speedrings - Adorama.com


----------



## Mach0

KmH said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true or is this an attempt to buy only their products? They say the flashpoint 1 and 2 have different mounts. Some say bowens, some say photogenic...... Any idea which one?
> 
> 
> 
> If Adoramam was smart and really wanted to sell you more stuff, they would say on their web sites flashpoint monolight pages what speedrings to use with the lights:FP320M Flashpoint II 320M, 150 Watt Second AC / DC Monolight Strobe. but they don't.However, if you type 'flashpoint speedrings', into Adorama's search feature you get: flashpoint speedrings - Adorama.com
Click to expand...

If only the man on the phone was that helpful lol. Thanks !


----------



## Mach0

cgipson1 said:


> I believe the Flashpoint II's have the Photogenic mounts.... don't know about the FP 1's! Which FP's do you have?And I have to agree with MLeek... they are excellent flashes for the money.


I'm getting a 320m ii.  After searching for a while, the company that makes the soft box has an adaptor that you can replace the center of the dedicated speed ring.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## cgipson1

Mach0 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Flashpoint II's have the Photogenic mounts.... don't know about the FP 1's! Which FP's do you have?And I have to agree with MLeek... they are excellent flashes for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a 320m ii.  After searching for a while, the company that makes the soft box has an adaptor that you can replace the center of the dedicated speed ring.  Thank you for your help.
Click to expand...


I have two 320's and a 620! You will love them.. I promise!  looking forward to shots...


----------



## Derrel

THIS is the "generic" speed ring designed for the Flashpoint II-series monolights   SBSR Flashpoint II Replacement Metal Speed Ring for all Model II Monolights.   and it is under $20.

Keep in mind, the Flashpoint II series of lights use the Photogenic Photomaster mount--that is the "OLD" Photogenic mount, and not the newer Photogenic mount, which is nowadays, more common.


----------



## Mach0

cgipson1 said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Flashpoint II's have the Photogenic mounts.... don't know about the FP 1's! Which FP's do you have?And I have to agree with MLeek... they are excellent flashes for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a 320m ii.  After searching for a while, the company that makes the soft box has an adaptor that you can replace the center of the dedicated speed ring.  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two 320's and a 620! You will love them.. I promise!  looking forward to shots...
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm getting a 48 inch octo to go along from fotodiox. The specs are pretty comparable to other companies in the categories. I like using my speedlights but I want a larger modifier and the idea of a model light helps lol.


----------



## cgipson1

Mach0 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a 320m ii.  After searching for a while, the company that makes the soft box has an adaptor that you can replace the center of the dedicated speed ring.  Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 320's and a 620! You will love them.. I promise!  looking forward to shots...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm getting a 48 inch octo to go along from fotodiox. The specs are pretty comparable to other companies in the categories. I like using my speedlights but I want a larger modifier and the idea of a model light helps lol.
Click to expand...


Hint.. larger is better!


----------



## Mach0

Derrel said:


> THIS is the "generic" speed ring designed for the Flashpoint II-series monolights   SBSR Flashpoint II Replacement Metal Speed Ring for all Model II Monolights.   and it is under $20.Keep in mind, the Flashpoint II series of lights use the Photogenic Photomaster mount--that is the "OLD" Photogenic mount, and not the newer Photogenic mount, which is nowadays, more common.


I was wondering if that one would work. Thanks, Derrel. I almost got a newer one lol.


----------



## Mach0

cgipson1 said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 320's and a 620! You will love them.. I promise!  looking forward to shots...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm getting a 48 inch octo to go along from fotodiox. The specs are pretty comparable to other companies in the categories. I like using my speedlights but I want a larger modifier and the idea of a model light helps lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hint.. larger is better!
Click to expand...

Lol! I thought about the 60 and the 70 inch but I didnt see anyone using 150 Ws light with something so big... I see the 300 Ws crowd using them. I figured a 48 inch will do fine for this light and a 70 for the 620m. Have you seen anyone using larger than 48 on the 320m or something similarly powered? I saw one person using the 60 inch with a ab400 and had some light fall off at the edges but wasn't too bad. I wanted to try something for full body. I figured if the 48 inch was too small, I'd throw a 24 inch soft box with a speed light underneath for the bottom section of the legs.


----------



## Mach0

Just an update.... The call yesterday didn't go well with the sales associate. He wasnt any help but the gentleman who emailed me back suggested the ring that Derrel pointed out for the ocotbox. Thanks for all of your help. I'll be placing my order tomorrow.


----------

